# Canada is Gonna Freeze Tonight



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Forecast for Winnipeg tonight is 25 degrees with 25-30 mph NW winds. Regina is supposed to be down to 20 degrees with 25 to 30 mph nw winds. I just might have to sneak out in the morning.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

i doubt water with any size will freeze but it sure as hell wont hurt the push :beer: I'll be out tom. morning as well instead of cramming for the test i have in the afternoon like i should be doing.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was thinking Thurs and Friday might be the best days. The cold and NW winds are supposed to hang around through Friday. I know those birds can cover a long distance quick. But you would think it would take a day for em to really pile down here :huh:


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

I too was thinking thur and fri would be best hopefully ill be out all three mornings and i can see for myself. tommarrow ill be out there for sure. I just checked the forcast for my area 40 degrees at 6 am and only getting colder as the day goes on. anyone ever sit a whole day when the weather is like that? id like to tomarrow but i ve got obligations so the morning will have to do


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm gunna be headin out on thursday myself, I hope that these fresh birds stick around as it begins to warm up toward the weekend and don't just breeze through. Regardless, I'm goin! Good luck guys!


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

No we aren't frozen! Still got a couple weeks before that happens (hopefully)


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm sure Northern MB is a bit frozen...Churchill had winds from the north at 80 km/h. That would freeze almost anything.

Thompson had over 20 cm of snow last weekend. It has started!!!!


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Just looked out the door and we have small amounts of snow on the ground and the cars are covered with snow.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Waterfowlers 2 favorite words-COLD FRONT. 8)


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

WHITE STUFF- EVERYWHERE! AHHHHH! oh well, at least it'l bring more ducks down :lol: have fun and stay warm!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We have a light dusting of snow here also this morning.


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

hunted this mornig south of owatonna east wind change to wnw then cold came snowed a little right before we shot our last duck two guys 8 birds bwt gwt ring neck gadwalls woodies guy at the landing said no ducks flew last night and most the ducks we shot were in flocks of 15 to 20 will be getting good next couple days!!!! :wink:


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Man the geese moved into south western this morning had our limit of honkes by 7:45 this morning even got a lucky snow goose that was in with some Canadas. Seen probly 1,000 geese. What ****** me off is that we have had about 500 local ones roosting on a lake nearby and all these new ones came in there and roosted with them last night. After we are done hunting this morning here is some guy out blasting on shore at all these geese out in the middle of the lake. If the guy could just hunt a field we would have a lot more fun blasting on these honkers for a lot longer! :******:


----------



## Styx99 (Oct 4, 2006)

We also did well this morning hunting so mn. We were done hunting by 8:00, 2 guys never shot a teal. Gadwalls and Widgon everywhere. Hunt would have only lasted 10 minutes if we were shooting teal. The next few days will be fun. Talking 20 degrees here tonight. All the shallow soughs might be in trouble if the wind go's down. In ND I mean.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

There wont be much of a migration out of Sask at all. The trailer is staying home for another weekend. Keep dreaming guys. As for ND hunting we never get a good push for about another 2-3 weeks even more.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah im afraid the storm is not gonna be enough to push new birds into the state, But hopefully im wrong. Prolly cold enough to push the local teal out tho. Good luck in the field guys!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The birds are 2 weeks ahead of schedule in the area we hunt in Sask. and I got some reliable reports that other areas are moving ahead as well.

I'm an optimist so I will keep my mind open that we could see some movement in October.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I've seen new birds in the area I hunt...even saw decent size flocks of SOB's.! I think some are trickling into ND.


----------



## RETRVER (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh? I don't know what you boys are waiting for as the divers are taking a major non-stop pounding in Nebraska right now.

:beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm afraid they may bypass the northern prairie states  And the long term weather is not good either, another cold front for next week in Sk.MB, highs not expected to get above freezing for over a week starting midweek next week.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:snow: :thumb:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

hopefully theyll wait till the 21st :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

doesn't sound that bad to me...up here some fresh critters would be nice. Forecast here says 40s for highs and 20s for lows through next week, which aint all bad. just hope this dang 2 in of snow melts ASAP!!! with all the strong wind and crap I didnt get out today...but they'll be here when I go out next week I'm sure. Good luck and happy hunting! :beer:


----------



## bill jenkins (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a trip planned for the first week of November for south central ND, I'm nervous the birds may be through by the time I get there, any thoguhts? Good luck over the next few days.


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

guys i hunt with were out today two shot 8 ducks another shot 3 they said flocks were high and cruising south this morning and tonight there were birds on every pond and ditch water they saw. the guys who filled out did some puddle jumping this evening. will be out in the morning to see whats really going on also reported lots of birds feeding i checked the local park at noon and very few mallards when the park is usually full of them im thinking they fed all day hopefully otherwise theyre.... gone? dunno but im optomistic about new birds!!!! (SE MN)


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hate to break it to you guys but the robins haven't left yet , I dont think that the geese are going to be pushed out that quickly yet. but if the cold lasts longer than two weeks than you could start to see more and more birdds move down your way. The thing is that birds like (snowgeese also like to fly many miles to eat and it wouldn't surprise me that you will see some of them cross the 49th parrallell in order to eat and than fly right back into canada to roost for the night. I live around the brandon Mb area and there are many areas south of me (before the border) that hold many many many birds right up until freeze up. They will stay until after Halloween at least and some stragglers into November.


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

The small ponds and sloughs kept a thin layer of ice all day today. Saw lots of lessers and mallards and pintails. It is supposed to warm up so they should hang around here for another little bit. The migration seems wierd this year.


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

im not saying everything is coming. around here most years we see very little migration activity untill the last week of the season this year it seems like theres new birds around every time out i know the green heads are at least a month away yet but this year im seeing good flocks and excellent diversity every time im out not talking thousands of birds stopping over but definantly new birds around :-?


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

Is there a possibility that the northern birds would keep flying over ND on down south and not even stop on the way. Or do they hold that tight till Canada freezes over and temps plummet.


----------



## snowbus_cando (May 10, 2005)

Snow geese showed up yesterday in central IL.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

guys our only shot here in ND anymore is a big snowstorm with a big warm up after that, otherwise the birds will hang on the border until they cant feed or roost up and then bolt to SD


----------



## twinterhalter (Nov 15, 2004)

In my experience the birds (Canada Geese and Mallards) will not leave Canada in any great numbers until snow covers their food supply. Cold only concentrates the birds in bigger numbers on bigger water. Snow geese however are much less tolerant of cold and typically stay ahead of intense cold fronts. Last season my final trip to Manitoba was November 18-23.


----------

